# Big Show heel turn, feud(s), etc.



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Big Show*

LMAO is this trolling? coz i cant tell.


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Big Show*



Jasonlumsden said:


> Did he really retire?., that was literally one of the most uncomfortable things i have ever seen in wrestling ever


I thought it was retarded. Big Show crying? I mean I understand if he was literally retiring and was crying because he was emotional about it, but to put the spin that he was crying because John L was firing him, that was kind of absurd. Big Show should have clocked him one, broke his jaw so that John L couldn't speak for a long time on RAW so Eve would have to speak for him......I think that would have been a better way to go out. They really ruined Big Show with the beanie and nice guy attitude. I love Big Show but that was one of the worst things they've ever had him do.


----------



## MDizzle (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Big Show*

You'll be seeing him getting his job back at Over the Limit ... he is already fired, expect to see him do a run in helping Ace to get his job back and be Ace's puppet for a while.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Big Show*

That's because Big Show was awesome and put on Oscar performance, the guy was always a great performer and actor but if he made an awkward situation like that believable? then he's even better than I gave him credit for, embarrassing segment and god knows why the hell Show agreed to that but I guess it was all just to give Cena a few cheers in another desperate attempt when he beat Ace. OR they can do a Show run in on the PPV. It's Show/Cena or Show/Ace after OTL.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Big Show*

Damn it was that good eh? 

Gotta re-watch it.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Big Show*



CZW4Life said:


> You'll be seeing him getting his job back at Over the Limit ... he is already fired, expect to see him do a run in helping Ace to get his job back and be Ace's puppet for a while.


Damn, good point.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Big Show*

I'm still saying Big Show will cost Cena the match at OTL. The whole thing was an act to fool people, they will laugh their asses off next week after costing Cena the match.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Big Show*

pretty much for a CENA setup just like they showed the make a wish thing earlier to get CENA cheers


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Big Show*

no, he turns heel in the next PPV to save Johnny


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Big Show*

I thought Big Show did a really good job tonight actually. It had that Macho Man/ Miss Elizabeth spark to it, but obviously not as good. But still, I was impressed.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Big Show*

Just watched it. Damn good acting.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Is Big Show a better actor than everyone else in WWE now?*

He did fantastic in that segment
I forgot it was a scripted segment and felt sorry for him


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Big Show*

If Big Show is fired, yeah it's a given that Johnny Ace will strike a deal with him to come in and destroy Cena. Giving him the victory. Allowing another feud with Big Show and John Cena. Ultimately ending with Cena picking up show for the 190th time to deliver an AA. And Michael Cole and King pretending like it's the first time they have ever seen him pick up Big Show. 

But I will say this, I do like the idea of having all of the Wrestlers join "People Power" fearing that they will be fired if they don't do things his way. That could be a great build up to the "Revolution"


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Is Big Show a better actor than everyone else in WWE now?*

Yeah, I strongly dislike the fat bastard, but I didn't want to see him go on his knees. He really sold it. (Y)


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Is Big Show a better actor than everyone else in WWE now?*

Show has made the best out of his career, always sold storylines well


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Is Big Show a better actor than everyone else in WWE now?*

I thought the acting was way too over the top, personally. He's literally crying his eyes out just because he lost his job? Big Show has been paid VERY well, and it never ceases to amaze me how the WWE treats us like total morons and expects us to think main eventers are making Burger King money. Shawn Michaels is broke? Sure he is.  He'll be alright. I know he mentioned he legitimately loved performing for the fans too, but as they've established with Punk, Bryan, Tensai, etc, there's other places that he can wrestle. 

Plus, ok, he's fired. There's 3 easy ways to handle this. He can either

A - Appeal to Triple H, or the board of directors, say he was unjustly fired, which he was, and get his job back.

B - Threaten Laurinaitis and say something like "you either give me my job back or I'm gonna punch you so hard you're gonna be feeling it next year", at which point Laurinaitis, like the coward he is, would CRUMBLE and give him his job back, just like he pussied out against Lesnar by giving him those demands because he knew he'd get fucked up if he didn't.

C - Take a vacation and come back when Laurinaitis gets replaced. Anybody who's been in WWE long enough knows they switch General Managers about every, ummm......2 months. 

Seriously, he doesn't have it that bad. I understand the need to dramatize things, BUT, I don't buy him crying like he just saw his son get murdered.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Is Big Show a better actor than everyone else in WWE now?*

Good acting but no need to overrate it. It was just one vignette, not like he did anything that impressive. If Big Show wants to impress me, do a dropkick off the top rope.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Is Big Show a better actor than everyone else in WWE now?*

I'm still confused as to why people care about acting on a wrestling show. It's like the people that bashed Ryder for being a poor actor in those horrible Eve/Kane segments. He's a wrestler not an actor.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Is Big Show a better actor than everyone else in WWE now?*



Couch said:


> I'm still confused as to why people care about acting on a wrestling show. It's like the people that bashed Ryder for being a poor actor in those horrible Eve/Kane segments. He's a wrestler not an actor.


Acting is an important part of being a wrestler. You need to be able to convey certain emotions through facial expressions, and body language. What do you think every single promo you hear and see is? It's acting.


----------



## blowindro (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Is Big Show a better actor than everyone else in WWE now?*

I thought it was horrible, over the top, and totally non-believable..I couldn't wait for it to be over...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Is Big Show a better actor than everyone else in WWE now?*



Danjo1986 said:


> Show has made the best out of his career, always sold storylines well


if only he could sell a chokeslam half as well as he sells story-lines...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Is Big Show a better actor than everyone else in WWE now?*

^ That chokeslam put both of them at fault, not just Show.

Thought Show did a good job and really made you feel bad for him. It just went on too long though. But it really did sort of give you an uncomfortable feeling.

And it gives Johnny LOADS of heat with the kids. If I was the nine year old Big Show fan I was back in '01, I would have been pissed.

I still like Show though, it's all about his booking though. He comes off too strong at times.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Is Big Show a better actor than everyone else in WWE now?*

Well then, maybe he can peddle his wares in hollywood and be the White John Coffey (Boss I'm afraid of the dark") and hopefully never set foot in a wrestling ring again. 
Fingers crossed!


----------



## ilikecows699 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Big Show turning heel.*

The way they are playing this out Big Show will help Mr.Lauranitis at OverTheLimit and defeat John Cena, ultimatley being the set up to a new factiion with Mr. Lauranitis/ Otunga. sources-i work for wwe


----------



## I AM CORN (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Big Show turning heel.*

but then he would immidiately get fired again right?


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Big Show*

Big show bought it tonight.


----------



## ilikecows699 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Big Show turning heel.*

haha he gets reinstaed back on raw


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Big Show turning heel.*

Why would he help Lauranitis? Lauranitis fired him!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Big Show turning heel.*

God I hope not, he has had about 800000000 turns, just let him be a kid friendly babyface.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Big Show turning heel.*

He will help lauranitis and get his job back. Then the next week he will be back to smiling and waving to kids giving them a beanie and wwe will pretend like nothing happened


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Big Show turning heel.*

Hopefully. He is much better as a heel.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Big Show turning heel.*

I'm hoping he just stays fired.
But that might be asking for too much.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Big Show turning heel.*



Joseph29 said:


> Why would he help Lauranitis? Lauranitis fired him!


Cause it was a plan all together.


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Is Big Show a better actor than everyone else in WWE now?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I thought the acting was way too over the top, personally. He's literally crying his eyes out just because he lost his job? Big Show has been paid VERY well, and it never ceases to amaze me how the WWE treats us like total morons and expects us to think main eventers are making Burger King money. Shawn Michaels is broke? Sure he is.  He'll be alright. I know he mentioned he legitimately loved performing for the fans too, but as they've established with Punk, Bryan, Tensai, etc, there's other places that he can wrestle.
> 
> Plus, ok, he's fired. There's 3 easy ways to handle this. He can either
> 
> ...



You have to suspend your disbelief.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Big Show turning heel.*

Aint gonna happen, something tells me Big Show has finally been punished for injuring upcoming stars e.g Wade Barrett with his sloppy in ring work.


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Big Show*

I gotta agree, he was damn good in that promo.


----------



## Ubereem (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Big Show turning heel.*

i hope he stays fired, i cant remember last time i enjoyed paul white.

almost 20 years in this business is enough, just leave


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Big Show*

BIG SLOW...


----------



## WWF-Rebellion2000 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Big Show*

i was cringing through it had fast forwarded it


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Big Show*

Heres hoping for Ace to open up his own kiss my ass club (Y)


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Big Show*

Hes gonna interfere in that Laurinitis/Cena match on Sunday then he goes to Smackdown


----------



## ShaneThePower (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Big Show*

That was the most awkward thing I've seen in a long time. 
When they showed the announcers immediately after you could tell they were a bit off, Cole just looked at the floor.


----------



## thetungwakou (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Big Show*

that was so fucking weird.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Big Show*

It went on for a pretty damn long time, but the time when he just fell to his knees was great. I knew Johnny was still gonna fire him though cause he's just that much of a bastard.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Big Show*

he botches the chokeslam, he botched RKO, he injured Wade Barrett.

he should be gone forever.

or just... OMG!! what's The Big Bang doing here in da IMPACT Zone!!?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Big Show*

I thought it was ridiculously over the top and unneeded. They should of just had Big Show quit and knock out Johnny, would of been more entertaining.

Plus no point bringing him back now who can take a big crybaby giant seriously.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Is Big Show a better actor than everyone else in WWE now?*



blowindro said:


> I thought it was horrible, over the top, and totally non-believable..I couldn't wait for it to be over...


This.

Nothing positive to say about that segment AT ALL. That was the worst segment I can remember ever seeing on WWE television. Probably leading to Show turning heel at OTL and becoming Laurinaitis' muscle. That's fine. Doesn't make that segment any less fucking awful.

Plus, how can anybody take Big Show seriously after that shit? Crying his eyes out and begging like a crying child in the supermarket. Should have had him be ANGRY, not cry. Have him go nuts and destroy the monitors at the announce tables, throw the steel steps around, have security personnel run down and get chokeslammed and shit. Then Big Show storms off. THEN he makes a surprise return at OTL and costs Cena the match to get rehired. Then he serves as Laurinaitis' muscle and we take him fucking seriously because of the destruction he unleashed on Raw.

Instead he cried like a pussy. Fuck that shit. WWE is awful.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Is Big Show a better actor than everyone else in WWE now?*



CamillePunk said:


> This.
> 
> Nothing positive to say about that segment AT ALL. That was the worst segment I can remember ever seeing on WWE television.


Someones never seen Katie Vick, or the 3 stooges episode, or any of the other billion 'worst segments ever'.
I didnt like last nights show but thought this segment was fine, Shows a better actor than most of the roster, just went a little too long is all.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Big Show*

yeah.. it's a horrible segment but not the worst.

anyone remember that JR's rap and spin a rooney at RAW slammy award last year? just an example.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Big Show*

Remember Guys and girls anyone who interferes will be fired. But Show has no job so what has he got to lose


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Big Show*



Rock316AE said:


> That's because Big Show was awesome and put on Oscar performance, the guy was always a great performer and actor but if he made an awkward situation like that believable? then he's even better than I gave him credit for, embarrassing segment and god knows why the hell Show agreed to that but I guess it was all just to give Cena a few cheers in another desperate attempt when he beat Ace. OR they can do a Show run in on the PPV. It's Show/Cena or Show/Ace after OTL.


LMAO at this. Show's begging and crying was the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen. I was laughing my ass off the entire time. I just thought the segment was just..... SMH material


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Is Big Show a better actor than everyone else in WWE now?*



Here To There said:


> Good acting but no need to overrate it. It was just one vignette, not like he did anything that impressive. If Big Show wants to impress me, do a dropkick off the top rope.


Check out his stuff in WCW loads of dropkicks off the top rope. He was soooooooo agile.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Big Show*

He's fired, therefore doesn't fall under the rules of interference at OTL.. easy to spot really..


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Big Show*



CZW4Life said:


> You'll be seeing him getting his job back at Over the Limit ... he is already fired, expect to see him do a run in helping Ace to get his job back and be Ace's puppet for a while.


That was my thought at the end of Raw. Big Show does a run-in (can't get fired for interfering if you don't work there), helps Johnny keep his job, and gets his job back for his "assistance".


----------



## Pinero21 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Big Show*



CZW4Life said:


> You'll be seeing him getting his job back at Over the Limit ... he is already fired, expect to see him do a run in helping Ace to get his job back and be Ace's puppet for a while.


Nice point. Could possibly happen since he's already fired


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Big Show*

I'll break it down for you,

Johnny Ace "fired" The Big Show so he is now no longer an employee of WWE.
No employee of WWE is allowed to be involved in Cena/Ace or will be terminated
Johnny Ace will be "fired" if he doesn't win against John Cena
The Big Show will cost John Cena the win and help Johnny Ace to get his job back
The Big Show can't be fired because he isn't "an employee of WWE" right now
This allows Cena/Ace to continue

Hope that helped.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: So what is the status of Big Show*

not sure, you?


----------



## ddp (May 31, 2003)

*Re: So what is the status of Big Show*

3 months off and one/two last big return. maybe as heel.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: So what is the status of Big Show*

Turning Heel at OTL.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: So what is the status of Big Show*

Initially I was thinking that he was actually leaving for awhile like he did a few years ago. I expected him to come back within next year. However, after the announcement of the stipulations of Cena/Laurinaitis, I'm sure that he'll be back on Sunday to help Ace win. 

So, yes, it is an angle.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: So what is the status of Big Show*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: So what is the status of Big Show*



Vyed said:


> Turning Heel at OTL.


As soon as the "stipulations" for the Ace/Cena match came from the "WWE Board of Directors" I thought the same thing Show will help Johnny win to get rehired.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: So what is the status of Big Show*

But wasn't it also stipulated that there are to be no outside interferences?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: So what is the status of Big Show*

I hope he is done for good.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: So what is the status of Big Show*



YESYESYES said:


> But wasn't it also stipulated that there are to be no outside interferences?


Yeah by other superstars, Big Show is "fired" so technically it wouldn't count.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: So what is the status of Big Show*

Crap, I didn't think of Show interfering until now, as said he isn't a superstar so therefor he doesn't count and I mean he couldn't be fired, and knowing WWE they would overlook him getting a job the next night and be like oh he wasn't part of the company at the time nothing we can do about it. Oh well that's WWE for you, there logic = isn't there.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: So what is the status of Big Show*

Ah yes I see.
But on the other hand it might be in big shows best interests NOT to interfere. If Laryngitis loses to Cena, he loses his job and that would put Teddy back in charge and Big Show would more than likely get reinstated anyway.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: So what is the status of Big Show*

Of course it's just an angle, he's blatantly going to turn heel at Over the Limit and help Johnny Ace to beat John Cena, get re-hired and join his group of henchmen.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: So what is the status of Big Show*

Gonna show up at OTL, cost Cena the match.

John Cena vs. Big Show at No Way Out.


----------



## ddp (May 31, 2003)

*Re: So what is the status of Big Show*

that doesnt make any sense i thought tensai was johnnys man.


----------



## Andyc10 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: So what is the status of Big Show*

I do believe he is going to turn heel...helping Big Johnny to win in a bid to get his job back, and aligning himself with Ace. However this is a good things, as he is boring the crap out of me and if he cries one more time, i feel i might have a breakdown. He couldnt look more pathetic


----------



## Andyc10 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Big Shows Tears!!!*

Seriously i think he has the record for most times a WWE Superstar has 'cried'. 

I never known anything like it, hes done it about 3 times this year alone.

Can any wrestler in history even come close to Big Show record of emotional breakdowns?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*

Rey Mysterio?


----------



## Andyc10 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*

Yea Rey could be in with a shout...still think show edges it though


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*

Big show said in an interview before that he's a pretty emotional guy. I give him props for that. The story he said about his career is a good one too..


----------



## Andyc10 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*

I mean in all fairness if its work...then great performance, but he just does it at the drop of a hat in my eyes. It takes away from his character in my opinion, i dont find him as intimidating as a big man.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Big Show fired*

Why was Big Show fired??? has he pissed someone off backstage, has he failed a wellness test??? wtf is going on


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: So what is the status of Big Show*

Hope he retired, hate his stupid underbite smile


----------



## calvin72 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Why was Big Show fired???*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Why was Big Show fired??? has he pissed someone off backstage, has he failed a wellness test??? wtf is going on


Everything i see you post is full retardation are you troll or you actually this stupid :no::no:


----------



## theQman17 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: So what is the status of Big Show*

Well, I think Show is going to cost ACE the match. Then Teddy Long (Or whoever will be the new Gm) Will rehire Big Show.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: So what is the status of Big Show*

It's kayfabe, although I wish it were legit. Show will turn heel at Over the Limit, help Ace beat Cena, and get rehired, and join his stable.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Why was Big Show fired???*

Dude, it's just an angle to garner Ace more heat with the audience. It was done incredibly over the top, but an angle nonetheless.


----------



## thearmofbarlow (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Big Show fired*

Of course it's an angle. If it's in wrestling and you see it, it's an angle. 

There's no way Show helps Laurinaitis though. That's up to Lesnar. Show might help Cena though.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*

WWE should rehire Tommy Dreamer to break the streak.
I mean he cried the 2-3 weeks before Hardcore Justice 2010 more than Big Show in his whole career


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*

Mark Henry is constantly crying


----------



## The Skarupa (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*



DualShock said:


> WWE should rehire Tommy Dreamer to break the streak.
> I mean he cried the 2-3 weeks before Hardcore Justice 2010 more than Big Show in his whole career


Every Tommy Dreamer promo in TNA involved him crying and eventually saying "This is us, you guys." 


I didn't mind the Big Show segment, it was well done. Anyone think Laurinaitis might make Show help him at OTL since he's not an actual roster member anymore? Get his job back, maybe a heel turn?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*



The Skarupa said:


> Every Tommy Dreamer promo in TNA involved him crying and eventually saying "This is us, you guys."
> 
> 
> I didn't mind the Big Show segment, it was well done. Anyone think Laurinaitis might make Show help him at OTL since he's not an actual roster member anymore? Get his job back, maybe a heel turn?


lol at your sig 
is this from an actual movie?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*

"Noo, Johnny, Nooooo" - Big Show


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*What if Big Show help Laurinaitis defeat Cena?*

What if Big Show help Laurinaitis defeat Cena? to try to get his job back? he's not a current superstar so he can't get terminate.

I don't think WWE will remove Johnny from GM position anytime soon and they can't let him beat Cena clean.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

*FUTURE ENDEAVORED!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Just kidding. We all know he's gonna interfere in Johnny Ace's match this Sunday. But wouldn't it be marvelous if he actually was let go?


----------



## Naturaltitman (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

I wish he were fired for real...i mean what the fuck what has Big Show done to warrant so much time and effort on a storyline...not a single fuck will be given by next week..


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: So what is the status of Big Show*



theQman17 said:


> Well, I think Show is going to cost ACE the match. Then Teddy Long (Or whoever will be the new Gm) Will rehire Big Show.


This implies John Cena isn't capable of defeating Ace cleanly on his own. 

Big Show might turn Heel to keep Ace in as I don't think WWE are ready to dispose of his character just yet, than maybe Big Show will team up with A-Train again as well, help build up this army Ace is slowly but surely gathering. Didn't they say they wanted a new group/ invasion plot-line at some point.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: So what is the status of Big Show*



Gimmicky said:


> This implies John Cena isn't capable of defeating Ace cleanly on his own.


fpalm
Didn't you hear Johnny? He's better than Rock and Brock combined. Cena lost to Rock and barely beat Lesnar so of course he can't beat Laurinaitus clean!


----------



## Jinn DMZ (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

I was laughing hysterically through that entire segment last night. What was even funnier is that despite doing that to Show, Johnny Ace still didn't generate many boos from the audience when he came out to confront Cena. :lmao 

I can't tell who the fans care less about tbh


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: So what is the status of Big Show*



Tobyx said:


> fpalm
> Didn't you hear Johnny? He's better than Rock and Brock combined. Cena lost to Rock and barely beat Lesnar so of course he can't beat Laurinaitus clean!


The use of the Facepalm has thrown of my sarcasm detector.


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

He will be back at OTL. 100% sure.


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

OP its just a storyline.


----------



## Strats (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*

Will this be the end of the road for him then?


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*

The guy can can act. Damn.


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*

Those weren't real tears guys! Those were CROCODILE TEARS!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Is Big Show a better actor than everyone else in WWE now?*



Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Someones never seen Katie Vick, or the 3 stooges episode, or any of the other billion 'worst segments ever'.
> I didnt like last nights show but thought this segment was fine, Shows a better actor than most of the roster, just went a little too long is all.


:lmao I've seen all those segments so don't assume things, that is poor form. Didn't really have a problem with the 3 stooges stuff. It was short at least. This segment was bad bad bad bad.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*

Big Show u sad bro :'(


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*

At least he isn't Tommy Dreamer, a dumpy never-was who cries at the mere mention of the letters "ECW".


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*

No Johnny, don't send me to TNA!!!! I'm begging ya!!!

Well, that's at least what I got from Big Show crying last night.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*

Edge. Let's seee:

1st world championship
10th world championship
retirement
Christian's 1st world championship
Edge appreciation night

I think he managed to hold it together for HOF, which somewhat surprised me. He's sensitive


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Big Show*



kieranwwe said:


> Remember Guys and girls anyone who interferes will be fired. But Show has no job so what has he got to lose


LOL nailed it.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*



greendayedgehead said:


> Edge. Let's seee:
> 
> 1st world championship
> 10th world championship
> ...


Yes, but he cried a lot 2008 during the Ric Flair speech at the HOF


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Big Show*



Rock316AE said:


> That's because Big Show was awesome and put on Oscar performance, the guy was always a great performer and actor but if he made an awkward situation like that believable? then he's even better than I gave him credit for.


Damn, can't believe I'm going to say it, but I agree with you. Show gave one HELL of a performance on that segment. I still can't believe he performed that well.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Big Show*



CZW4Life said:


> You'll be seeing him getting his job back at Over the Limit ... he is already fired, expect to see him do a run in helping Ace to get his job back and be Ace's puppet for a while.


I hadn't thought of this until someone suggested it to me on twitter, I was leaning more towards Lesnar interfering, but Big Show being 'fired' combined with Big Show's pretty drastic need for a heel turn, I can see your idea happening.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Big Show*



Smoogle said:


> pretty much for a CENA setup just like they showed the make a wish thing earlier to get CENA cheers


True. Vince seems really hurt that he couldn't achieve the 50-50 cheers he wanted for Cena's match with the rock at mania and every raw seems like a big tribute to cena after mania. This has surpassed even hulkamania at its highest point , when it comes to a company and a show revolving around one person . First Lesnar, the biggest UFC draw , looses his first match to cena , with cena being heroic, then big show becomes a retard so that Johnny laurinitis can look like a monster for cena to get a few cheap cheers , and we have to go through the painful make a wish video (= John cena video) every damn week .

Seriously righ now the wwe is at its worst ever, and that is unexpected after things looked so bright after WM . Vince has lost it.....


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Big Show*

Big show did fine. Remember Eve crying for Ryder?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*



DualShock said:


> Yes, but he cried a lot 2008 during the Ric Flair speech at the HOF


Oh yeah, he got teary eyed when Ric mentioned him by name. 

He might not have cried during his speech but he did when they were introducing the HOF inductees at Wrestlemania. 

So yeah, Edge wins this one lol.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Big Show*

The segment was so horrible and so dragged out that I barely even care what happens to the Big Show next. Seriously, it went on so fucking long it was like being beaten to death with a sack of doorknobs.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*

People can say what they want about that segment, but Show did an awesome job in getting the crowd behind him and heat on Ace.

He had the whole crowd into it and anytime he went to get on his knees the crowd would moan and goan. Brilliant.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Big Show*

*It would be a great heel turn to be fair.

Imagine it:

Comes out,
stares down Big Johnny,
The fans going wild cheering him,
He then turns around, just to choke slam Cena,
Johnny covers Cena for the 3 count.*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*

I'm kinda glad big show didn't get on his knees while he was in the ring with Big Johnny because I'd be worried about what he'd ask him to do next.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Big Show*



The Rebel said:


> *It would be a great heel turn to be fair.
> 
> Imagine it:
> 
> ...


He might be slightly interesting if that happens. After he should stand in the middle of the ring and shake hands with Johnny. The only thing is with this theory is the fact the board of directors said they would fire anyone who got involved, regardless of if Show is already fired him getting involved is hardly going to make the board of directors bring him back even if Johnnny wants to.


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Big Show*

obviously some new :unhired wrestlers are going to debut and help johnny cakes


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Big Show*

Oh my god, this is way too predictable. Look:

Big Show was willing to get on his knees and beg to keep his job right?

So Johnny Ace fired Big Show just because he's a prick right?...or did he?

The ending to that segment last night said that anybody who interferes in the Cena/Ace match will be fired?

Big Show wants his job back, Ace fired him despite begging, nobody employed can interfered or else they're fired.






Big Show heel turn for the 100th time. Big Show/Cena feud for the 100th time. Super Cena beats Show again for the 100th time.


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Big Show*

I think that somewhere along the line,Teddy Long will get his job back and rehire the Big Show.





CZW4Life said:


> You'll be seeing him getting his job back at Over the Limit ... he is already fired, expect to see him do a run in helping Ace to get his job back and be Ace's puppet for a while.


That is actually a great point. I can see that happening.


----------



## tizzle (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*

Yeah we've come from this :










to this :










Big Show cries A LOT.. He cries when AJ is hurt :










He cries when his hand is hurt :










He cries while taking a shit :










He cries while hugging his teddy bear :










I know he is a nice guy and stuff, but I can't help but laugh and/or shake my head when Show cries again.. 
Funny thing would have been: Show is on his knees, Johnny fires him, Show cracks up crying for his mommy - and Funkasaurus' music hits  
Somebody call Shows mama !


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*

those tears aren't real they fallen on command


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*

Big Show is a giant pussy. At least it's not a stereotypical character.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*

He's cried about as many times as he's had a heel/face turn so maybe once or twice a year for 15 years.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*

No, Johnny, pleease, noooo! tsktsk, they should've had him crying then sent a bunch of security guards out to escort him out, he snaps and decimates all of them..... That's how Show should go out.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*



tizzle said:


> I know he is a nice guy and stuff, but I can't help but laugh and/or shake my head when Show cries again..
> Funny thing would have been: Show is on his knees, Johnny fires him, Show cracks up crying for his mommy - and Funkasaurus' music hits
> Somebody call Shows mama !


Your first image reminded me of how much Big Show needs to workout more. He's pretty much a giant walking lump of fat nowadays.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*



Colin Delaney said:


> No, Johnny, pleease, noooo! tsktsk, they should've had him crying then sent a bunch of security guards out to escort him out, he snaps and decimates all of them..... That's how Show should go out.


They didn't do that because they were trying to bury show to promote Cena.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*

It was pretty pathetic watching a typical asshole boss making a 7 foot wrestler that has beaten just about every wrestler I can think of cleanly into a bitchy all out emotional tear fest. It was a good segment and the crying could've been a nice touch but it just dragged and dragged. Big Show took it too far. If he just retired after making that speech it would've made much more sense. No use in crying when you have to apologize to a asshole in a story line that is probably not going anywhere.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*



HankHill_85 said:


> At least he isn't Tommy Dreamer, a dumpy never-was who cries at the mere mention of the letters "ECW".


:lmao 

i don't hate dreamer but that made me legit lol :lmao


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> It was pretty pathetic watching a typical asshole boss making a 7 foot wrestler that has beaten just about every wrestler I can think of cleanly into a bitchy all out emotional tear fest. It was a good segment and the crying could've been a nice touch but it just dragged and dragged. Big Show took it too far. If he just retired after making that speech it would've made much more sense. No use in crying when you have to apologize to a asshole in a story line that is probably not going anywhere.


that's not the part i mind 

what i mind is , how is this logical ? big show could just talk to triple h (a face authority figure) and straight the whole deal out , hell didn't big show help triple h two weeks ago when he got his ass kicked by brock lesnar ?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*

It's pro wrestling, Rocky mark. Pro wrestling defies logic.


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*

You have to admit, Show is a killer actor. The ability to cry on demand is highly valued in the acting world, not many can do it. The phrase" there's not much use in this world beyond wrestling for a 7 foot 441 pound freak" is absolutely kayfabe, believe me... lol. First, there is, second, doubly so if said individual can cry when needed.

Show had that crowd hanging on that segment, which is amazing considering they seemed dead to everything else.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Big Show*



WWEedgeLitaR101 said:


> *I think that somewhere along the line,Teddy Long will get his job back and rehire the Big Show.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last thind we need is teddy and his tag matches.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Big Shows Tears!!!*

Not everything needs to make sense in Pro-wrestling.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Big Show*



Vyed said:


> Last thind we need is teddy and his tag matches.


Those tag team matches never left after Johnny Ace became SM manager...

Big Show needs to turn heel again, he is no longer a Big Show, but a Big Pussy. Should have just steamrolled over Johnny and his bitch ass assistant.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

he always cries in hall of fame too!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

TBH the whole segment reminded me of Tommy Dreamer(maybe because he was crying like an idiot) and Teddy Long/Drew feud.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Big Show*



Vyed said:


> Last thind we need is teddy and his tag matches.


MFW there were 3 tags on the most recent SmackDown and 2 on the most recent RAW.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

he is a big cry baby, probably had to change his diaper backstage too.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

*They where just trying to sell an angle. Nothing wrong with that. 
*


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

I really loved this. It felt so good seeing him begging and crying like a bitch. I dont even hate him.. its just I dont like him winning all the time. So it was good and fresh seeing him not smiling like an idiot while punching people.


----------



## Duponh (May 15, 2012)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*



Dusty Roids said:


> he is a big cry baby, probably had to change his diaper backstage too.


LOL. He gets paid for that too.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

wearing a camo attire.

cry like a lil bitch.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

*I felt bad for the fatty boldy giant*


----------



## Jobbin'likenoother (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

Those acting lessons mst be paying off for Show.

The way he was choking up almost immediately when he started talking led me to feel from the off that this was effectively his retirement segment and that he was just gonna lay Ace out as his last hurrah, not bowing to him and leaving with his kayfaybe pride in tact.

However the way the segment went on to play out... It's gotta be a work (with Show returning before to long).


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

Yeah, I think Show comes back at OTL, costs Cena the match and turns heel in the process. He'll go on a massive heel run to end his career.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

I didn't think it was THAT bad, they just over did it, and I agree with one of the posters, he's the fucking big show, he should of teared shit up and wreak havoc, not cry like a little bitch. btw it wasn't nowhere near as bad as the cena promo.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

Come on people its all a work Big Show will be back at over the limit


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

Big Show heel turn incoming at Over the Limit.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Big Show*



The Rebel said:


> *It would be a great heel turn to be fair.
> 
> Imagine it:
> 
> ...


Im pretty sure this is exactly what's going to happen lol. predictability 101


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

No he is fired, he will go to TNA and become the TNA champion...


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

He'll interfere at Over The Limit and cost either Johnny or Cena the match. I think he'll either knock out Johnny and retire, or he'll knock out Cena and become Johnny's pet bitch for a while. Either way, it's the first interesting thing that Big Show has done in ages.


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

I wish WWE would change it up a little.

it's almost 100% that this is gonna happen only a tool would put 2 + 2 together and get 5


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Is Big Show a better actor than everyone else in WWE now?*



Emberdon said:


> You have to suspend your disbelief.


I couldn't do that because of how over the top and phony it was, that was my whole point. Sometimes wrestling companies do things that you just can't take seriously, this is one of them.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

Hope he chokeslams Cena through the ring this time. If not the predictable with Show turning heel, they should celebrate Batista' two year anniversary of his retirement by bringing him back as Laurinaitis' bodyguard. That is if he has agreed to a contract.


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

Meltzer says they would change the finish because the internet knows whats gonna happen.


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

It's kayfabe fired, theyre probably setting up where he'll interfere at OTL to help Laurnitis win. Then he'll be hired the next night on Raw. But for gods sake, that firing was cringing, it went WAY too long.


----------



## Wünsch (May 16, 2012)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

He will return as Andre the Giants Son:


----------



## Invader #1 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Will WWE Change Big Show Storyline At Last Minute?*

The majority of us are expecting Big Show to run in and save John Laurinitis and cost Cena the match to save his job. Even a blind squirrel could see that. Any chances the outcome is changed by creative to fool the fans at the last minute or will the obvious script play out?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Will WWE Change Big Show Storyline At Last Minute?*

Hope not, WWE did this with Cena winning at Extreme Rules. Look how that worked out;


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

If a guy like Show didnt cry as often as he did, everyone he knows would be constantly scared witless.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*



Colin Delaney said:


> If a guy like Show didnt cry as often as he did, everyone he knows would be constantly scared witless.


That doesnt even make sense.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Big Show*



ryzombie619 said:


> I thought it was retarded. Big Show crying? I mean I understand if he was literally retiring and was crying because he was emotional about it, but to put the spin that he was crying because John L was firing him, that was kind of absurd. Big Show should have clocked him one, broke his jaw so that John L couldn't speak for a long time on RAW so Eve would have to speak for him......I think that would have been a better way to go out. They really ruined Big Show with the beanie and nice guy attitude. I love Big Show but that was one of the worst things they've ever had him do.


As much I detest Eve, that would've been awesome and a perfect way for her and Laurinitis to get more heel heat.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

I give less than 0 fucks about Show being fired, him getting involved in the Johnny vs John match, turning heel, or everything else related to him.


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Will WWE Change Big Show Storyline At Last Minute?*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Hope not, WWE did this with Cena winning at Extreme Rules. Look how that worked out;


How has it worked out?


----------



## GL7200 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Big Show's heel turn?*

Unless I have missed some news - which is very possible - I suspect that the Big Show will be coming back as a heel. It will start with Over the Limit, where he comes back with promises that he will get his job back, interferes and saves Johnny from Cena, and starts a program where we will see Johnny + Big Show vs Cena at Summerslam. 

My prediction at the very least. The entire feud involves people I am not the hugest fan of, but can be interesting if done right. I think there is potential if this sort of direction is taken, and could be good for everyone.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

He'll interfere and help Johnny win.

How can he be 'terminated' if he was already terminated on Monday?


----------



## kamzzz (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

I'll never look at Big Show the same again. Although it's only storyline, that was embarrassing to see. He never got treated like that at WCW.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

Big Show has cried before, he's been embarrassed before. From crying to Eddie Guerrero dumping poop all over him, he's been there. Never has been a big deal for him, he's still a giant and people aren't gonna laugh in his face unless they want to stop breathing.


----------



## dante1st (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Is Big Show a better actor than everyone else in WWE now?*

Fuck this fat, sloppy piece of shit. Hope he suffers a career ending injury.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Is Big Show a better actor than everyone else in WWE now?*

That's not very nice.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

This will not be the last we see of Big Show. This was to set up a heel turn for The Big Show. I can see at Over The Limit, Big Show helps Ace to keep his job.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

Cried after Shane put him down:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ml66-5A9Kk

Cried when he won WWE title:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4zsB-yFum8

Cried when his dad passed away:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W356F8uCYwI

Cried when Eddie covers him in crap:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4_xsj2LfS4

Cried, basically. In interview after D-Bry cashed in:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OomOt1-5i6g

Cried when he knocked down AJ:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqGmJzkJFxU

Cried this year at Wrestlemania:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNGNr7pbipY&feature=related

Cried when he got fired: (it's still real to some people)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5ojBVCWCW8&feature=relmfu

__________________________________
Some funny reactions to Show 'firing' from Superstars on Twitta:
http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-05-14/superstars-react-to-big-shows-firing



dante1st said:


> Fuck this fat, sloppy piece of shit. Hope he suffers a career ending injury.


:damn


----------



## RudeBwoyUK (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Is Big Show a better actor than everyone else in WWE now?*



dante1st said:


> Fuck this fat, sloppy piece of shit. Hope he suffers a career ending injury.


i hope people who wish career ending injuries because they dont like look of someone die in a car accident.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

He's one of the most magnificent men I've ever seen in this business, all round.

NEVER has he been selfish, always selfless and he's one of the more widely respected legends of this industry.


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*



BtheVampireSlayer said:


> This will not be the last we see of Big Show. This was to set up a heel turn for The Big Show. I can see at Over The Limit, Big Show helps Ace to keep his job.


Why would he do that when he knows laurinaitis losing will most likely guarantee him his job back anyway?


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Is Big Show a better actor than everyone else in WWE now?*



dante1st said:


> Fuck this fat, sloppy piece of shit. Hope he suffers a career ending injury.


Grow up.


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Is Big Show a better actor than everyone else in WWE now?*



dante1st said:


> Fuck this fat, sloppy piece of shit. Hope he suffers a career ending injury.


Horrible.:no:


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Is Big Show a better actor than everyone else in WWE now?*



dante1st said:


> Fuck this fat, sloppy piece of shit. Hope he suffers a career ending injury.


I hope you suffer a trolling ending injury!

:banplz:


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Big Show FIRED*

I cant wait for tonight's epic run in.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Big Show will turn Face tomorrow*

Big Show's been a heel for too long. He's gotten stale and the only path left is to turn face. Although he's turned many times before, I'm sure WWE will make the right choice. Show would never ally with Johanny Ace. He and Cena were in cahoots and once Ace gives him his job back, Show will Chokeslam Ace.



Thoughts?




edit: That's the swerve. WWE made it obvious on purpose so that they can swerve us tomarrow.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Big Show will turn Face tomarrow*

Is this thread serious? he's been heel for not even a full day..


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Big Show will turn Face tomarrow*



stadw0n306 said:


> Is this thread serious? he's been heel for not even a full day..


Completly serious. WWE's gonna swerve us on RAW.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Big Show will turn Face tomarrow*



sesshomaru said:


> Big Show's been a heel for too long.


Big Show is a heel for a whopping seven hours. Too long for this guy...

Anyway, Show is a great performer heel or face, he needs to say on RAW that the crying and all that were just part of the plan, that way he's not looking bad. Show vs Cena was never that good, but what other option do we have in this miserable roster? The Orton/Sheamus angle is great, besides that Show/Ace/Cena is the only bearable aspect of the WWE product at the moment.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Big Show will turn Face tomarrow*



Rock316AE said:


> Big Show is a heel for a whopping seven hours. Too long for this guy...
> 
> Anyway, Show is a great performer heel or face, he needs to say on RAW that the crying and all that were just part of the plan, that way he's not looking bad. Show vs Cena was never that good, but what other option do we have in this miserable roster? The Orton/Sheamus angle is great, besides that Show/Ace/Cena is the only bearable aspect of the WWE product at the moment.


Bryan/Punk will also be a great feud too but oh yeah.. u hate punk so u wont enjoy it



how sad indeed


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Big Show will turn Face tomorrow*

I wouldn't be surprised. -_-


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Big Show will turn Face tomorrow*

There is a slim chance Big Show is turning face 2moro. the more I think about it the more it seems possible BUT I just can't get on board with your idea.


----------



## ukwrestlenation (Mar 31, 2012)

*why big show why*

wacth over the limit and the big show team up with big johnny have to wacth raw it going to be good?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: why big show why*

OMG Why did he team up with Big Johnny? I'm mad!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao

Man this section always brings the lulz. How anyone can say he needs a change after not even 12 hours is beyond me.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Big Show will turn Face tomorrow*

:lmao :lmao :lmao
He has been a heel for less that 12 hours and that is too long for you, lol.


----------



## kjdvn1340 (May 7, 2012)

*The Big Show return heel?*

At Over the limit 2012, he returned and knocked out John Cena with the knockout punch (at the match between John Cena and John Laurinaitis) !









He will return heel? Plz cmt!


----------



## AlbertWesker (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Big Show will turn Face tomorrow*

Well its the BIG Troll


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Big Show Fired/Returns etc*

"Big show, with his size 14 hand..."


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Big Show Fired/Returns etc*

btw this might not mean that he turns heel. He might have regrettably helped Laurenitis win.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Big Show Fired/Returns etc*

I don't think Johnny gave him his job back. Johnny will tell him if he wants his job back he will have to destroy Cena for him.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Big Show Fired/Returns etc*

it was predictable last night but it will be interesting to see what happens tonight


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Big Show Fired/Returns etc*

Heel turn was obvious from the moment the "stipulations" for the match came from the BOD on Raw. But it worked and was really the most logical way to have Big Johnny win the match.

Only issue is we get to see the 1000th Face Cena vs Heel Big show feud.

"How will I ever overcome this 7ft 500lb giant?" "Oh wait I've already beaten him 999 times" :cena2


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Big Show Fired/Returns etc*

As predictable and under-whelming as his return was, I'm glad he's now a heel. It will help to rejuvenate his character by booking him as that monster heel who intimidates the babyface heroes and will give them all mountains to climb and help them to get over that big more.


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Big Show Fired/Returns etc*

Ray Charles could've seen this outcome...


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Big Show will not be a heel!*

Ok maybe they can come out tonight saying it was an act but come on he makes Big Show lose 2 matches, something kayfabe wise Show wouldnt allow. He embarrases himself infront of everyone and Im sorry but storyline wise theres no way they could be in it together. (Than again it is WWE)

I reckon Big Show isnt going to be a heel but hes going to do bad things so he gets his job back. This will be better because if its Heel Show vs Face Cena - we know who is going to win the feud.

This is how I would book it:

Have Johnny practically bully Big Show into doing things and if he doesnt do it than Show will be gone from WWE for good. So Show has to rough up a few of the good guys (even though he doesnt want to) and it all ends at Summerslam with Big Show vs John Cena. Johnny tells Show if he doesnt beat Cena than Show will be gone from WWE. (This could be Big Shows retirement match?)

So Summerslam we have a (Heel but really a face) Show vs Cena where it comes to an end the whole feud. Opinions?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Big Show will not be a heel!*



wrestling_junkie said:


> Ok maybe they can come out tonight saying it was an act but come on he makes Big Show lose 2 matches, something kayfabe wise Show wouldnt allow. He embarrases himself infront of everyone and Im sorry but storyline wise theres no way they could be in it together. (Than again it is WWE)
> 
> I reckon Big Show isnt going to be a heel but hes going to do bad things so he gets his job back. This will be better because if its Heel Show vs Face Cena - we know who is going to win the feud.
> 
> ...


Thought the same:


optikk sucks said:


> btw this might not mean that he turns heel. He might have regrettably helped Laurenitis win.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Big Show Fired/Returns, heel turn, etc*

That was one of the worst main-events I've seen in a long, long time. It's criminal that this main-evented over the Punk/Bryan match. Big Show returning and turning heel was predictable, and now will probably have to endure a Cena/Show feud which will be terrible. Cena losing is always a great moment, however it's hilarious that Cena can now say he beat Brock Lesnar but he couldn't beat John Laurinaitis. The bragging rights Laurinaitis has now over beating Cena are huge, and now WWE have another reason to put over Laurinaitis as a even bigger heel.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Big Show Fired/Returns, heel turn, etc*

I agree Nostalgia and now Show/Cena might get more attention and main event over Punk/Bryan in the coming weeks.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Big Show will not be a heel!*



wrestling_junkie said:


> Ok maybe they can come out tonight saying it was an act but come on he makes Big Show lose 2 matches, something kayfabe wise Show wouldnt allow. He embarrases himself infront of everyone and Im sorry but storyline wise theres no way they could be in it together. (Than again it is WWE)
> 
> I reckon Big Show isnt going to be a heel but hes going to do bad things so he gets his job back. This will be better because if its Heel Show vs Face Cena - we know who is going to win the feud.
> 
> ...


I really hope they do something like this so its not jsut Face Cena vs Hell Big Show again.


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

*BIG FAT SLOW.... WHY????*

I hate to be negative, I really do, but WHY WHY WHY are WWE going to do Cena vs Big Slow for the 19994563th time???? 

IMO Big Show is so way passed his usefullness it's not funny. He's fat, slow and boring. I get that it had to be this way due to the shitty match stip booking, but why do that when you have a whole roster full of up and comers who need big feud experience to move up??

I'm just so over Big Show's big fat lumbering ass. All that's going to happen is Cena will get chokeslammed and knocked out in the lead up only to comeback and FU Show in an amazing feat of strength to win.


What would've been perfect is for Cody Rhodes to be so incensed after his loss that he grabs the mic and says 'I quit!' only to come out later from the crowd and attack Cena, giving Johnny Ace the win. Instant heat between him and Cena, Rhodes moves up by association.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: BIG FAT SLOW.... WHY????*

Because Big Show is a top young talent and needs the rub.

:troll


----------



## Realdonnyv (May 21, 2012)

*Re: BIG FAT SLOW.... WHY????*

He's a veteran. He's decent on the mic, and he's put a ton of young guys over.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: BIG FAT SLOW.... WHY????*

Attitude Adjustment on Big Show. "Oh my god, I have never seen anything like this! Look at the strength!" - Cole.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: BIG FAT SLOW.... WHY????*



RyanPelley said:


> Attitude Adjustment on Big Show. "Oh my god, I have never seen anything like this! Look at the strength!" - Cole.


This is what I fear most from this program.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: BIG FAT SLOW.... WHY????*

The feud is not big show vs cena, its big johnny vs cena.

Think Ziggler-punk rumble feud. Exact same thing. 

Most likely Just a filler until Summerslam.


----------



## PotterNo1 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: BIG FAT SLOW.... WHY????*

He has only AA'd Big Show about 50 times right? 

Big Show has had a pretty big impact on John Cena- he put Cena over for his first championship in WWE.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: BIG FAT SLOW.... WHY????*

So that the ratings can drop and they can blame Punk and Bryan.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: BIG FAT SLOW.... WHY????*



Realdonnyv said:


> He's a veteran. He's decent on the mic, and he's put a ton of young guys over.


Like Cody Rhodes, right?

Big Show is a fucking loser who needs to go. I'm thinking this is his last feud tbh after he had his WrestleMania moment. Why he couldn't put somebody over who isn't the biggest fucking star in pro wrestling, I don't know, but hey. At least he's going.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: BIG FAT SLOW.... WHY????*

I discussed how it could potentially be tolerable in another thread before Big Show turned heel this weekend...

"Weighing the options, and realizing that it's extremely likely to happen, I think I could withstand it but only with the following proviso: 

Big Show turns heel, screws Cena and gives the match to Ace at OTL; Show and Cena feud going into No Way Out. They come up with some kind of finish in which Cena's protected but fundamentally gets destroyed by Show, maybe have Lesnar come back there (lol, as if they'll wait that long for his return) and bring out Lord Tensai, and have Tensai, Lesnar and Show take Cena out. Considering Cena's superhuman capabilities, it would almost literally take the sight of Lesnar and Tensai and Show triple-teaming him to make most of these fans believe Cena might actually be in trouble. Force Cena to take a month-long break to sell it, even if it means getting the Hannibal Lecter gear, and locking him away in some dark dungeon formerly used by the USSR in Siberia. Build Show up a bit by making him the white, bald Mark Henry, taking guys out and whatnot. Make Show the big baddy going after CM Punk's WWE Championship. Meanwhile, they can also build up Triple H/Lesnar at Summerslam, too. 

I think Lord Tensai was going to be the original choice to be Ace's pet monster but considering how little the fans care about him in the least, I think Big Show is plan B. Heel Big Show built throughout the summer could pose a realistic threat to Punk, and give Punk someone worthy of going over at Summerslam. Meanwhile, Lesnar can go over Triple H and beat the crap out of him. Make Cena serve some Rocky-in-mid-'99 time going into Summerslam and feed him Lord Tensai the way they fed Rocky Billy Gunn. After Lesnar's demolished Triple H at the end of the night, Cena comes out and goes after Lesnar, setting up a rematch from Extreme Rules for Hell in a Cell time. Have Punk choke Big Show out at Summerslam to retain the WWE Championship, giving us the Paul E. Heyman finish from years ago, lol."


----------



## Sydney Wolfe (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: BIG FAT SLOW.... WHY????*

Another Saint Cena match for the next PPV.

And this time, in the main event :troll


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*If Big Show was hired back on Saturday...*

....then he was a roster member last night...which means he violated the terms of the match. Per storyline, he should be fired now.


----------



## lek42 (May 22, 2012)

*Re: If Big Show was hired back on Saturday...*

I thought the same thing


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: If Big Show was hired back on Saturday...*

WWE fails again. Oh well.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: If Big Show was hired back on Saturday...*

Sorry eljoker. Great minds think alike.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: If Big Show was hired back on Saturday...*

someone delete mine to posted at same time aswell lol, But yh wwe logic is stupid they forgot stipulations they add, yet they want this to be the reality era?! Just now sheamus shoved johnny and 10 mins ago he said no1 could touch him or they be fired.


----------



## BlueBaron (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: If Big Show was hired back on Saturday...*

Another screw up. Just add it to the list.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: If Big Show was hired back on Saturday...*

lol you are right 

oh well it's not the first time wwe doesn't make any sense


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

*Big show is just awesome*

Seriously that promo he cut was totally Awesome. His acting is tremendous, he suddenly became 10x more entertaining.

How did that happen?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: If Big Show was hired back on Saturday...*

just another thing which will fly over the head of the geniuses at WWE creative


----------



## pberry (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: If Big Show was hired back on Saturday...*

Why didn't he just say he was hired back today. That would have been just fine.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: If Big Show was hired back on Saturday...*

JL hired Show to take out Cena and than the contracts would be signed after the match, think of it like that.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

*Re: If Big Show was hired back on Saturday...*

Some genius writers we have...

EDIT: Now Cole just said that the contract didn't come into effect until today. What a half-assed surprise.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: If Big Show was hired back on Saturday...*

HE GOT HIRED BACK ON SATURDAY, THEN FIRED ON SUNDAY FOR INTERFERING IN THE MATCH, THEN MAYBE JOHNNY HIRED HIM AGAIN TODAY


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: If Big Show was hired back on Saturday...*

HAHAHAHAH THEY CAME UP WITH A HALF ASSED EXPLANITION ROFL


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: If Big Show was hired back on Saturday...*

This whole storyline is a mess! Why was Big Show hired back in the first place? Johnny fired him, Big Show BEGGED for his job and Johnny still fired him. And then just like that he gets hired back?


----------



## BlueBaron (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: If Big Show was hired back on Saturday...*

They just said it was a verbal agreement and the contract was signed this morning. Nice save WWE creative.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: If Big Show was hired back on Saturday...*

If Triple H doesn't address this later...:Cornette They have to, they know all the fans caught onto it. Don't just ignore such a glaring plothole.

And then Laurinaitis says that anybody who attacks him will be fired, Sheamus attacks him, doesn't get fired. WWE just doesn't know how to keep continuity.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: If Big Show was hired back on Saturday...*

Yet another classic case in how WWE can fuck _*ANYTHING*_ up.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: If Big Show was hired back on Saturday...*



Joseph29 said:


> This whole storyline is a mess! Why was Big Show hired back in the first place? Johnny fired him, Big Show BEGGED for his job and Johnny still fired him. And then just like that he gets hired back?


Well JL didn't want to get fired so he had no choice but to get Show, an ex-employee.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: If Big Show was hired back on Saturday...*

lame, but at least they tried and mentioned something and didn't ignore it


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: If Big Show was hired back on Saturday...*

Now let them explain how Sheamus shoving Ace didn't result in his firing? I really don't know why I even get surprised by them anymore.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: If Big Show was hired back on Saturday...*



The Pastor said:


> Now let them explain how Sheamus shoving Ace didn't result in his firing? I really don't know why I even get surprised by them anymore.


WWE's writing is its Achilles heel. It's the chief reason why people think the roster is so bad when it really isn't at all. And to think they're actually going expand Raw to three hours in a couple of months.


----------



## drunkinminer (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Big Show Fired/Returns, heel turn, etc*

It seems like WWE doesn't like anyone questioning them on this. I posted the same question on their FB page and they deleted it.

Though maybe the way it was worded had something to do with it. No profanity though.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Big Show Fired/Returns, heel turn, etc*

I'm not surprised with the development of the storyline, I kinda anticipated it would happen but the way WWE just fucks up big time with it makes people think that their roster is really that bad when it isn't.


----------



## drunkinminer (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Big Show Fired/Returns, heel turn, etc*

Scratch that. It's still there but not just on the timeline.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Big Show Fired/Returns, heel turn, etc*

Big Show just saved RAW from "worst show of all time" material. Awesome intense, believable heel promo, something we didn't see for years, Show is one of the biggest names in wrestling history, people who aren't watching wrestling know who he is for his larger than life figure alone. Give the man the respect that he deserve. Great performer, legend in wrestling and the punch was awesome, all about believability. The top heel, at least something interesting in the coldest period in wrestling history.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Terrible writing on WWE's part (Big Show)*

Laurainitis said that he resigned Big Show on *saturday* which would mean that Big Show would have been a WWE Superstar by the time he interfered in Laurainitis' match with Cena on Sunday. So by order of board of directors and due to the stipulation in the match, Big Show's contract should be terminated?

fpalm


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Terrible writing on WWE's part (Big Show)*

The announcers corrected that later by saying they had an oral agreement on Sat and signed the contract this morning.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Terrible writing on WWE's part (Big Show)*



floyd2386 said:


> The announcers corrected that later by saying they had an *oral agreement* on Sat and signed the contract this morning.


Interesting choice of words...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Terrible writing on WWE's part (Big Show)*



Bloodbath said:


> Interesting choice of words...


Hahaha. Seriously, Vince needs to hire new writers or something, this whole thing has been going on too long. Soap Opera writers aren't right for this shit. It's painful to watch and 3 hours of it might finally be the straw that breaks the camels back and they fucking overhaul everything. 

HHH has shit on the FCW system(in a good way), gave them a total overhaul and you guys are seeing young, new stars with fresh gimmicks and they're vastly improved in the ring and on the mic than when they came in. Why the fuck can't they do this AT THE MAIN OFFICE with the MAIN WRITERS so it's actually bearable? Cannot wait till HHH becomes CEO, say all you want, this is the man who will save the WWE right before it's about to collapse.


----------



## John_Sheena22 (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Terrible writing on WWE's part (Big Show)*



Bloodbath said:


> Interesting choice of words...


Big Show isn't called *BIG* Show for no reason you know....


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Terrible writing on WWE's part (Big Show)*



Bloodbath said:


> Interesting choice of words...






















Deja Vu?


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Terrible writing on WWE's part (Big Show)*



John_Sheena22 said:


> Big Johnny isn't called *BIG* Johnny for no reason you know....


Fixed.


----------



## Damian77D (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Big Show Fired/Returns, heel turn, etc*

Bad promo


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Big Show Fired/Returns, heel turn, etc*

Can't wait for ' OMG LOOK AT THE STRENGTH OF CENA'


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Big Show Fired/Returns, heel turn, etc*

that was bullshit, first even Stevie wonder could see Show's turn

that promo was bad 

Show/Cena is not a new feud cause we saw this for years

Conclusion: this shit is painful


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Big Show Fired/Returns, heel turn, etc*

Bad. And Superman to kick out of 3 KO punches at No Way Out...


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

*So why would Big Show want Laurinaitis as his boss?*

He had the chance to get him fired and the next GM would probably rehire Big Show, so why did he want Laurinaitis as his boss?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: So why would Big Show want Laurinaitis as his boss?*

Lol at you trying to make sense of this storyline.

Basically Cena needs more odds to overcome.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: So why would Big Show want Laurinaitis as his boss?*

Big Show is a stupid, stupid, stupid man.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: So why would Big Show want Laurinaitis as his boss?*

Big Show is dumber than I thought


----------



## CallousWrestling (May 22, 2012)

*Re: So why would Big Show want Laurinaitis as his boss?*

Its touch economic times, Big Show would be a fool not to take a job offer.


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

Big Show runs the risk of someone else helping Big Johnny. If that happened he would never get his job back, its the safe play.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: So why would Big Show want Laurinaitis as his boss?*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Lol at you trying to make sense of this storyline.
> 
> *Basically Cena needs more odds to overcome.*


Unfortunately, this is correct. 

Go away Cena. Just go the fuck away. fpalm


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: So why would Big Show want Laurinaitis as his boss?*

This story has so many plot holes that they had to have Michael Cole cover it up by changing what Johnny meant 15 minutes later. Essentially Big Show, the happy go lucky giant who probably would be hired back due to wrongful termination, sided with the man who fired him because he would get his job back plus a bigger contract by interfering in the match. This deal was apparently struck on Saturday and the written deal was Monday. Big Show was to interfere in the match. Big Show never appeared until Ace ran away backstage. So their deal was made assuming Cena would not try to beat Ace as quick as possible and that Ace could get away from ringside and away from Cena. Cena on Monday tried to make right of this by saying that even if he tried to pin Johnny early, Big Show still would have attacked him.

So in other words, this was very poorly put together that could have easily been done a different way.


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: So why would Big Show want Laurinaitis as his boss?*






Money Money Money, Money


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: So why would Big Show want Laurinaitis as his boss?*

In terms of the storyline Laurinaitis obviously paid him off and gave him a huge contract to make sure he stayed GM. The argument that he could have waited for Laurinaitis to get fired and be brought back is valid but we must assume that he is now making crazy money.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: So why would Big Show want Laurinaitis as his boss?*

We're talking kayfaybe here and this sounds pretty silly but here's my explanation.

Iron clad contract and a significant bonus explains why he have would taken Johny's offer opposed to waiting for the next GM.

Lauranitis was desperate to keep his job so he would be more willing to offer Show a more generous contract with more security to it.


----------



## kjdvn1340 (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Big Show Fired/Returns, heel turn, etc*

Not awesome, but also not bad


----------



## nater89 (May 14, 2009)

*Why the hell is Cena v. Show then main feud of the show?!*

Is the creative staff actually that idiotic to think that this is what people want to see?! They give Punk v. Bryan a 5 minute segment yet the Cena v Show bullcrap gets almost half the show?!

As a wrestling fan this really makes me sick.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Why the hell is Cena v. Show then main feud of the show?!*



nater89 said:


> Is the creative staff actually that idiotic to think that this is what people want to see?! They give Punk v. Bryan a 5 minute segment yet the Cena v Show bullcrap gets almost half the show?!
> 
> As a wrestling fan this really makes me sick.


Well outside of most WF posters alot of people do like Cena and did like Big Show, so yes there are people that want to see it. But to me having Cena/Show feud #1000 is just lazy booking and writing considering there were different directions they could've gone with the whole firing thing.

I personally would've liked to see them ahve Big Johnny just "refire" Show again on Raw last night as a swerve.


----------



## nater89 (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Why the hell is Cena v. Show then main feud of the show?!*

I know not everyone who watches it is a real pro wrestling fan, but I highly doubt that many people are interested in another Show v. Cena feud!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

Reminds me a bit of when Mark henry had his heel run.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

A bit?

It's the exact same thing.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

It's crap. I don't care to watch it. I don't want to see Cena win. It just sucks.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

It's 2012, I don't want to see Big Show anymore, I really didn't want to see him back in the early 2000's much less now. I agree with the previous poster of it being the same as Mark Henry's heel turn. Please don't give him a title run though.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

I'm still hoping that there's a possibility of Shaq v Big Show happening so I'll live with it.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

He's alright but as I said in the closed thread, Mark Henry has raised the bar when it comes to monster heel runs, Big Show is nowhere near Marks level.

I just hope they don't go all the way with Show like they did with Mark and give him the Title, that would be some horrible television.




Kentonbomb said:


> It's crap. I don't care to watch it. I don't want to see Cena win. It just sucks.


I see what you mean but who else is there for Cena to feud with right now? at least it's not Lard Tensai as originally planned.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

Big Show's segments on RAW were utter shit and nothing else.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

Face or Heel, Big Show still bores me. Mark Henry plays Show's current role much better.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> He's alright but as I said in the closed thread, Mark Henry has raised the bar when it comes to monster heel runs, Big Show is nowhere near Marks level.
> 
> I just hope they don't go all the way with Show like they did with Mark and give him the Title, that would be some horrible television.


The only difference between Henry and Show is Henry had never won the title before so IWC still gets to cream themselves because it's somewhat new.


----------



## DiamondWrestling (May 27, 2012)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

Send Sheamus back to the Mid Card. Put the title on Wade Barrett. Big Show, I'm actually enjoying his heel turn. & Mark Henry did a better job but, at least they're both heel


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

Its a nice use for Big Show, i liked more henry but he is ok, but lol with the indy scouts and their everything that is not brysqash vs CM Botch sucks


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> He's alright but as I said in the closed thread, Mark Henry has raised the bar when it comes to monster heel runs, Big Show is nowhere near Marks level.
> 
> I just hope they don't go all the way with Show like they did with Mark and give him the Title, that would be some horrible television.
> 
> ...


A feud with Tensai would be miles better than this shit. Atleast it might have some similarities to the classic Sting/Vader series. WWE would rather recycle a drawn out feud that nobody gives a shit about than do something completely new.

Cena could have feuded with anyone and it would be better than this. Bryan, Tensai, Lesnar... thats besides the point though. Dude should have taken time off after that beating Brock gave him. He promised us a vacation and trolled us all. Now he's main eventing over Punk. Fuck that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

He's so kickass I nearly fell asleep watching him.

"I'm not an entertainer!"

No, you certainly are not.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

I like Show heel or face.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*



Kentonbomb said:


> A feud with Tensai would be miles better than this shit. Atleast it might have some similarities to the classic Sting/Vader series. WWE would rather recycle a drawn out feud that nobody gives a shit about than do something completely new.
> 
> Cena could have feuded with anyone and it would be better than this. Bryan, Tensai, Lesnar... thats besides the point though. Dude should have taken time off after that beating Brock gave him. He promised us a vacation and trolled us all. *Now he's main eventing over Punk*. Fuck that.


LOL


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

Like I said in the other thread, Show was tremendous in every thing he did on this RAW. His promos, intensity, believability, perfect work. He SAVED this show two weeks in a row now from "worst of all time" material. His promo on Clay, then the spear and the beatdown was a heel from another era, great booking from WWE for once but amazing execution from Show. Glad that he can show what an awesome performer he is.

Henry had one of the best runs in the PG era and turned the SD brand but Show is a different character. Show is playing the arrogant businessman who used all the puppets in the audience by smiling and acting like he cares about them, and now he has no reason to do it because he got his huge contract and can show his true personality. Henry was more of a frustrated badass veteran who decided to change his entire stigma and did it. Both are doing their character to perfection in terms of believability which is the most important thing, both are big TV draws and house show attractions for their size alone, the fact that they're great performers is a bonus.

Keep up the great work with Show.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

Meh, he's Cena's Heel Flavor of the Month, he'll just be dominant until No Way Out where John will surprisingly overcome the odds once again.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*



kimino said:


> LOL


Punk deserves to main event a PPV. He's been WWE Champion for 7 months. You can't deny this..


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*



Kentonbomb said:


> A feud with Tensai would be miles better than this shit. Atleast it might have some similarities to the classic Sting/Vader series. WWE would rather recycle a drawn out feud that nobody gives a shit about than do something completely new.
> 
> Cena could have feuded with anyone and it would be better than this. Bryan, Tensai, Lesnar... thats besides the point though. Dude should have taken time off after that beating Brock gave him. He promised us a vacation and trolled us all. Now he's main eventing over Punk. Fuck that.


Show actually invokes a reaction from the crowd, he can get them to love him and hate him. Hip-Hop Hippo Albert beat both Cena and Punk within his first month back and literally not one person gave a single fuck about him. I'm glad they have seemingly dropped him.

Mark Henry would be the perfect choice for this feud but with him out Big Show is the next best thing, at least it will be better than the horrific feud Cena had with Kane.

Totally agree with you about this main eventing over Punk though, the WWE Championship has been reduced to a glorified midcard Title.


----------



## xxhj375474 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

i love the big show he did a excellent job tonight on raw


----------



## StoneRockSvgTaker (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

Big Show tonight was great but it's hard to get behind it when you know Cena is gonna just beat him. This great booking Show is getting is no different than Umaga or eventually Brodus Clay. They put him over huge to make him a credible opponent for Cena, but like always, SuperCena shall rule the day like always.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

I like it right now. He's not as awesome as Mark Henry, but then again, few are. While I hope this doesn't end in a Big Show title run, I honestly hope he beats Cena. I know that isn't going to happen, and it would just make Brock's defeat worse, but it would be great to see.


----------



## DiamondWrestling (May 27, 2012)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*



Rock316AE said:


> Like I said in the other thread, Show was tremendous in every thing he did on this RAW. His promos, intensity, believability, perfect work. He SAVED this show two weeks in a row now from "worst of all time" material. His promo on Clay, then the spear and the beatdown was a heel from another era, great booking from WWE for once but amazing execution from Show. Glad that he can show what an awesome performer he is.
> 
> Henry had one of the best runs in the PG era and turned the SD brand but Show is a different character. Show is playing the arrogant businessman who used all the puppets in the audience by smiling and acting like he cares about them, and now he has no reason to do it because he got his huge contract and can show his true personality. Henry was more of a frustrated badass veteran who decided to change his entire stigma and did it. Both are doing their character to perfection in terms of believability which is the most important thing, both are big TV draws and house show attractions for their size alone, the fact that they're great performers is a bonus.
> 
> Keep up the great work with Show.


110% Agreed.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

Going with Rock316 on this, Big Show has been the best part of Raw for the past 2 weeks. I enjoy him WAY more than Mark Henry because unlike Mark, Big Show can actually work a solid promo (as he's proved over the past 8 days). As I've been saying all along, its been so refreshing seeing some intensity and seriousness injected into the feud, and to see them trying to build some emotion by building Show up as a legit threat. Usually the Fed would have had Cena come out and AA Show through a table and kill the momentum, so the fact that they didn't do that gives me a glimmer of hope. In fact it was great not seeing Cena at all tonight. Amazing how the show improves when we don't have to hear his fucking lame ass bullshit and horrid comedy.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Albert beat both Cena and Punk within his first month back and literally not one person gave a single fuck about him.


Because they didn't know what to make of him. They need to fill us in on what he's been doing in Japan and what technique's he's learned. Tell us all about the mist he spits in his eyes and the different colors. Tensai has main event potential. He'll be on Raw again, they're only testing his character out on Superstars to see what clicks.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

Why they brought him back as a top heel is my question. Why him? Who really cares about this wrestler? He always sucked.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

Big Show is still awful

At least Mark Henry revamped his character a bit. This is the same Big Show as always


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*



chargebeam said:


> Why they brought him back as a top heel is my question. Why him? Who really cares about this wrestler? He always sucked.


Because if wwe dont recycle storylines and wrestlers, we would have punk vs bryan in the main event, and thats a NO.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

Big Show is still terrible in my opinion. He's a big dude that wrecked shop tonight...Man, how original. What's worse is that he did it against an up-and-comer in Clay and the tag team champs. Why bury them in the process when they just as easily could've had a bunch of nobodies come out to stop him and get KO'ed? 

If Show shuts up and continues to dominate this angle will be slightly more bearable but I doubt that's gonna happen. His promo tonight was like 10 minutes of nails on a chalkboard because it's absurd how his character is always the same when he's a heel. He goes from this lovable giant to shrewd businessman and it's hilarious how uncomfortable he looks in that role.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

Just watched it and it was better than having him cut a promo but Mark Henry is a much better heel than Show. It's easy to throw around some lil mid carders and punch a fat dancer. Henry however brings that amazing trash talk that Show doesn't have. Besides, we've seen Show turn heel and face too many times anyways.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

I wouldn't mind Big Show winning the title then introducing a redesign.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

Well glad to see some people can enjoy Big Show, makes the RAW better for them to watch.I just can't be entertained by Big Show like how some people can't be entertained by Punk, Cena, DB, Orton, Triple H, etc. Everyone has different taste in what makes a wrestler entertaining.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

If only Big Show should had been booked this way his entire career. I understand that many of the posters on this forum just want him to go away but I thought he shined (shone?) tonight. It was also refreshing to see someone take Brodus Clay down a peg after months of the same old same old. 

Speaking of Brodus, can anyone list the 22 victims of his winning streak? I needs to know right now!


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

He did a good job tonight. Its just that his matches are going be boring.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

God he's awful and brutal on the mic but oh well at least he manages to get the crowd to boo him, unlike that buffon bryan a supposed heel pandering to the crowd with his yes chant like he wants to be cheered.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

I'd rather Henry feud with Cena instead of boring Big Slow.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

Big Show is fucking awesome as a heel right now, reminding everyone that he is one big son bitch and demolishing everyone in his path. I love it.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

Who cares? 3 months from now he will be back to being a shitty babyface coming to the ring with that stupid beanie waving to kids again


----------



## StoneRockSvgTaker (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

3 months? LOL

You give them too much credit, my bet is right after No Way Out.


----------



## imnotastar (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*



PacoAwesome said:


> Face or Heel, Big Show still bores me. Mark Henry plays Show's current role much better.


this, he basically did the same thing he used to do as a face, except he buried faces instead of heels, i still can't stand this guy


----------



## EAA1 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

Show is a terrible heel. He just squashed Brodus and Kofi and I still don't see him as anything more than he was last week.

Kudos to WWE on having their "new" monster heel squash young talent like bugs. Just what the WWE needs. Even less credibility for the young stars.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

As usual, Big Show is decent at promos. However, as others have said, he's bascically a second-rate Mark Henry. First of all, Henry has a better gimmick. "World's strongest man" sounds better then the "largest athlete". Second, Henry's finisher is way better. Need I say more?

Third, Henry has better matches. I was a Henry hater until he had some pretty good matches with Rey Mystero(while Rey was on his first title reign). Ever since then, I've liked Henry. Now, he is injury-prone and we have no idea about his in-ring performance when he gets back, but I'm sure it'll still be better then Big Show's present performance.

Forth, Henry is better at heel promos. This one's pretty debatable, but I find Henry better at the promos as a heel. However, Big Show is a better face.

Really though, it comes down to booking. People just want to see a kickass heel, and we got one...again.


Also, I'm surprised that nobody pointed out the similar paths Show and Henry took to their heel turns. Remember this heartfelt promo by Henry, where he cried? 



 Cut to 47 seconds. We all remember Big Show crying, which lasted so long that all emotion was stripped out of it. Also, Henry's was legit.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

Mark Henry was awesome as the monster heel. Big Show is boring in all aspects. Please don't compare the two.


----------



## justintheory (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

Big show is better heel than silly face teddy bear. He should become big johnny bodyguard or smthing, not verses cena. Cause we all know Cena is unstoppable.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

I was just glad he changed, I will take it for what it is worth.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

He did a great job tonight, but it won't last long. It's a pattern that happens not only with every heel, but also every face turn of his, he always starts out hot initially but dwindles down incredibly fast, he never shows any lasting appeal as a character, and I think this is also a reason why he has frequent turns compared to the rest of the roster.

And Mark Henry is underappreciated on the mic, he sounds very passionate and real, great range of emotions. His trash talk during his matches or while he enters the ring/leaves the ring is more entertaining than some other guys promos.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

Lol, nothing but Mark Henry comparisons. 

Big Show is doing a great job as a heel. He actually has a pretty good cause for his turn too. I can almost sympathize with him. The guy loses his job after begging for it on his knees and in tears. Then right afterwards that imbecile Brodus comes out dancing and smiling. And then the ass clown that is Cena being an unfunny douche later on that night. No one came to his aid and defended him. I dunno, I thought it was pretty good set up.

And he was actually dominant tonight. He gets all my love and praise for destroying Brodus, because it is about damn time it happened. Of course, the most credible heels are always the ones that get fed to Superman Cena at the PPV main events so I am not excited at all. I'll enjoy his kicking Cena's ass while it lasts and that's it.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

I hate Brodus Clay but building him up for sooo long squashing People like Miz every single week just to get owned by Big Toe?


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*



DoubleAwesome said:


> I hate Brodus Clay but building him up for sooo long squashing People like Miz every single week just to get owned by Big Toe?


Until Brodus squashed decent people like Zig, Swag, and Miz, he only ever squashed jobbers. He hasn't beaten anyone that credible. Big Show kicking his ass wasn't that out of the question.


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*



DegenerateXX said:


> Lol, nothing but Mark Henry comparisons.
> 
> Big Show is doing a great job as a heel. He actually has a pretty good cause for his turn too. I can almost sympathize with him. The guy loses his job after begging for it on his knees and in tears. Then right afterwards that imbecile Brodus comes out dancing and smiling. And then the ass clown that is Cena being an unfunny douche later on that night. No one came to his aid and defended him. I dunno, I thought it was pretty good set up.
> 
> And he was actually dominant tonight. He gets all my love and praise for destroying Brodus, because it is about damn time it happened. Of course, the most credible heels are always the ones that get fed to Superman Cena at the PPV main events so I am not excited at all. I'll enjoy his kicking Cena's ass while it lasts and that's it.


^^This

Story wise he is doing an awesome job. The only thing I dont like about this is the fact, that he will be main eventing in a match that most likely will last 20+ minutes.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

So the annual big show turn happend, and we're back with the constipated gigant. I expect alot of squashing midcarders, and Cena overcoming the odds, lifting him on his shoulder in OMG moment, and that's that. Sux.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

It was very fun seeing the Heel turn, his style of villain also works well as a henchman for Johnny-Ace. Also it was nice to see Brodus lose. I'm enjoying the story-line so far, it could probably continue for most of the year.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

Big Show legit bores the bejeebus out of me. We need to start a "No More BS" campaign.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

Nope. Still as boring as ever. Like we haven't seen him like this before, didn't catch my interest back then, and doesn't now.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*



Rock316AE said:


> Like I said in the other thread, Show was tremendous in every thing he did on this RAW. His promos, intensity, believability, perfect work. He SAVED this show two weeks in a row now from "worst of all time" material. His promo on Clay, then the spear and the beatdown was a heel from another era, great booking from WWE for once but amazing execution from Show. Glad that he can show what an awesome performer he is.
> 
> Henry had one of the best runs in the PG era and turned the SD brand but Show is a different character. Show is playing the arrogant businessman who used all the puppets in the audience by smiling and acting like he cares about them, and now he has no reason to do it because he got his huge contract and can show his true personality. Henry was more of a frustrated badass veteran who decided to change his entire stigma and did it. Both are doing their character to perfection in terms of believability which is the most important thing, both are big TV draws and house show attractions for their size alone, the fact that they're great performers is a bonus.
> 
> Keep up the great work with Show.


Pretty much what I felt last night as well.


----------



## The Liontamer (Nov 11, 2008)

*Show's Raw Rampage : Good/Bad?*

Your opinion?


----------



## HotSauceCharlie (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Show's Raw Rampage : Good/Bad?*

For the feud it is good, but I don't think anyone really cares about the feud.


----------



## imnotastar (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Show's Raw Rampage : Good/Bad?*

it's bad, i can't stand big show, he's just burying people left and right


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Show's Raw Rampage : Good/Bad?*

I personally couldn't give a fuck less. No matter how many minutes of TV time Big Show takes up, I can't bear to care about him. So I guess 'bad' will be my choice as it is the same ol' shit and Cena will probably kill all his momentum at No Way Out.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*it's time to get rid Big Show...*

yes, i believe it's time revamp Big Show and get rid of that name have him something different like The Giant back in the day...people already bore of him and the way they going right now it's good to elevate him to something new.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: it's time to get rid Big Show...*

How about fuck that and just let his contract expire and dont bother renewing it. Hes boring, and he isnt legitimate anymore. Everybody and their mother has gone over him and he just needs to go away.


----------



## KilledAssassin (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: it's time to get rid Big Show...*

I have no idea why he's still around. I remember having a hard time watching him for a couple of minutes, but a whole show? goddammit, I won't be watching raw until he gets out of the main picture.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

*Re: it's time to get rid Big Show...*

Once he leaves, believe me, everyone will miss him.


----------



## Elstro1988 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

I wanted so much to like Big Show's heel turn but the man just bores me shitless. He killed Henry's momentum, virtually buried Rhodes and I found his fifteen minute promos both this week on Raw and last week on SD stupor-inducing. Although the beatdown of Clay, Kofi and Truth was a welcome return to an older era of heels (as someone else said), I just can't get excited about him. Sick of the sight of him and I just know that come NWO Cena will "overcome the odds" as usual, beat Show, the kiddies will be happy and they'll wheel out the next monster heel for Cena while Show goes back to burying some other midcarder.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: it's time to get rid Big Show...*



MrAxew said:


> Once he leaves, believe me, everyone will miss him.


I won't.


----------



## evanderlongoria (May 28, 2011)

*Re: it's time to get rid Big Show...*



sesshomaru said:


> I won't.


I second that motion


----------



## evanderlongoria (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*



Bullydully said:


> Nope. Still as boring as ever. Like we haven't seen him like this before, didn't catch my interest back then, and doesn't now.


Exactly, nothing changes with him he can be heel or face, he will never be entertaining


----------



## KilledAssassin (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: it's time to get rid Big Show...*



MrAxew said:


> Once he leaves, believe me, everyone will miss him.


NO


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: it's time to get rid Big Show...*

never like him for decades, why do I have to miss him?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: it's time to get rid Big Show...*

I think he makes a great enforcer for Big Johnny. This should continue.

Just get him out of the main event.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

ok now its the time to like big show when everybody just cringes when hes on screen? he´s boring as hell.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: it's time to get rid Big Show...*

Sorry Mr. Troll, but he has an ironclad contract. Also, for Big Show haters that are long-time Undertaker marks, think back to your youth and the fact that Undertaker is fucking huge. If he was a normal sized person, you wouldn't have marked. Big guy = big money.


----------



## Icelandic Warrior (May 30, 2012)

*Re: it's time to get rid Big Show...*

I do like heel Big Show, but it's just so silly having him go round the same few top superstars in which case he just ends up losing anyway.

Show will probably be Johnny's Enforcer/Bodyguard for a few months until we have a new main eventer that needs putting over.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Okay I was wrong. Big show is a kickass heel*

He isn't nearly Big Show 2006 good but he has been decent in his role nonetheless, his mannerisms are spot on in the way he carries himself.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: it's time to get rid Big Show...*



HHH Mark said:


> Sorry Mr. Troll, but he has an ironclad contract.


kayfabe


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: it's time to get rid Big Show...*



HHH Mark said:


> Sorry Mr. Troll, but he has an ironclad contract. Also, for Big Show haters that are long-time Undertaker marks, think back to your youth and the fact that Undertaker is fucking huge. If he was a normal sized person, you wouldn't have marked. Big guy = big money.


The size of Undertaker was a nonfactor for me. His Deadman gimmick is why I became a fan of his. Not many wrestlers can awe you with just their entrance. In Big Show's case, he has been the same since he was "The Giant". Never liked him as The Giant, Paul White, or Big Show. Total snoozefest when he is in the ring.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Big Show continues to dominate and save the program with great work, again the best and probably only worth watching stuff on RAW. This time they did an awesome video package, when you do this kind of promo for believable guys like Show and Lesnar, it's money. Show sold it to perfection as usual and if they do strong go home segment before the PPV, I can see Show/Cena doing a bigger buyrate than CP last year for Show's tremendous performances alone.

I hope to see Vince and Show interaction next week to make it even stronger.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

So he basically did his "Brock Lesnar" interview now?


----------

